# Vermont Castings Intrepid I (Model 1302) User Manual?



## ksummers (Feb 23, 2015)

I recently purchased a Vermont Castings Intrepid I (Model 1302) User Manual... can't seem to find the "User Manual" anywhere on the net.

Can anyone point me to a link?

Thanks!!
    -k


----------



## begreen (Feb 23, 2015)

The VC user manual covers all early (pre 1990) VC stoves. You'll find it in 2 parts here:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/vermont-castings-older-stove-models/


----------



## ksummers (Feb 23, 2015)

You da man... thanks!


----------

